# Build Your Own Sacrificial Fence Clamps



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Several woodworking retailers sell their versions of a Sacrificial Fence Clamp, for holding a scrap of material to your table saw fence in order to do cuts like tenons and rabbets. These clamps often sell for close to 10 bucks each. Here's a version I made from a squared U-bolt and some shop scraps.









Standard square U-bolt from hardware store. Costs about 4 bucks. Wing-nuts are about 30 cents, or use jog knobs if you have them









Cut the U-bolt in half.









Sand off the sharp edges.









Fashion together some scraps to form an L that is as long as the width of your fence and drill a whole all the way through.









Finished product.









Two working together to hold some mdf square against the fence.

A video if you prefer…


----------



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

Makes perfect sense. Simple, cheap, and it works. Did you have to bend the short end of the u bolt in a tad to put pressure on the center of the fence or did it just flush rite up?

Hobie


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is pretty neat. I have some of these clamps but this certainly looks like an economical alternative.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Hobie, I had to bend the short end of the L because it wasn't manufactured square. 
A couple knocks with the hammers and it was perfect. 

Scott, when the Rocklers are on sale with free shipping (now!), it's almost silly not to buy them. But these are done an I didn't have to wait…. although it is nice to see that UPS truck pull up, huh?


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

very cool idea, simple and effective.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

nice idea but i went and bought the ones from rockler already.


----------



## jayjay (Jan 22, 2010)

The simplest things are the greatest.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice idea! I'm not sure it's worth the effort to save $15, but I like your ingenuity.


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Intereting post.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Great Idea. More money for projects.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

That is awesome. I was considering purchasing a set but could not bring myself to fork over the money for them. Looks like I have a project for this evening.

Thank you very much.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Great idea. In Canada I couldn't find these and ordering online from Rockler cost a fortune in shipping. Thank you now I can make these and save the headche.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great idea. To bad they already have a patent on them, you'd be rich. Nice job, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but I have been keeping it around in the back of my mind for quite some time, and finally found the right U bolt at the hardware store to build a couple of these myself. Great ideas never die!


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

Great! There's my next project. Thanks.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine is a little low tech, just a couple finger clamps. Fence IS kind of skinny, though.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bandit, that is similar to what I do now, but sometimes the clamps get in the way if I have a tall piece.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Pretty slick, Mike! I like it!

Now I gotta make another trip to the hardware store!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

and for the tall items. This just slides along. Again, very low-tech.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

This is definitely a clever idea.
I bought the rockler clamps when they were on sale and they do their job.

Had I seen this before I may have tried this first.


----------



## thun (Mar 30, 2013)

I plan to use these to hold my router fence in place on the table saw fence thanks for sharing


----------

